# is my eye improving?



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think he looks conformationally better then the rose tail. But, looks like the scaling is too heavy at his tail? Am I starting to get this? Or still off. There was only one side view, I asked the breeder for a picture of his other side too


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Almost! His tail is right on the verge of being a Rose Tail though. The edges of the halfmoon shape curve at the ends which they shouldn't, they should go straight out and then around to make the D shape. He's young so his caudal will still grow out of course but his dorsal looks amazing. His scaling looks fine all around, he's a normal Copper, they tend to have thicker scales without being a Dragonscale. Personally, his ventrals look very short and stubby but for now he does make the full circle where his fins almost meet all the way around, just the issue with that caudal being too short and ventrals as well. Color-wise he is messy but he is adorable ^_^


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

sstacy19 said:


> I think he looks conformationally better then the rose tail. But, looks like the scaling is too heavy at his tail? Am I starting to get this? Or still off. There was only one side view, I asked the breeder for a picture of his other side too


He is RT as well.. too heavy branched and his balance is off. The rays of the tail should be as long as the rays on the other fins.


----------

